# Where do you get money for Guns?



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Ok, I'm just curious. Where do y'all find your money for your gun collections? Especially those of you that have 10+ guns?

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

For almost a year - I had an extra job on weekends that paid me over $21 an hour. I did 5 hours work, every Sat morning. I was in charge of community service workers picking up trash on the highway. They were probationers who had to get CSR hours. Since it was extra money, and I was the one getting up early on my day off, my wife let me keep the $.

I used that money to buy several guns - some very expensive. If I didn't like em, I traded them or sold them to fund the next purchase. I lost a few dollars on them, but it didn't bother me too much as I was only working the job to pay for my hobby.

I quit the job after a year, though, because I was tired of working every Sat. Then, I switched departments (a year ago), so it doesn't matter anymore now anyway. Where I work at now, they do it too - only they will not pay cash. I only would get comp time. So, I am not real interested in staying on Saturdays.

Now, if I want a new gun, I gotta sell an existing one pretty much. I already sold all the extra junk and collectables that I had on Ebay. So, no other way to get extra money (besides presents for B-Days and Christmas)


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Even though I'm married with 2 kids my W-4 tax withholding claim is "0"...meaning that Uncle Sam rapes me every 2 weeks but I recover it in Febraury every year and go on a spending spree, or reimburse my Credit Cards :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :smt023

[Ya I know they're making interest on my money, I don't care, I'm not seeing it.]


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I rob 7-11 stores in my spare time...........:mrgreen: 



Actually I think Im up to my armpists in debt by now:smt022


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> I rob 7-11 stores in my spare time...........:mrgreen:
> 
> Actually I think Im up to my armpists in debt by now:smt022


Get some lifts for your shoes and you'll be good for a few more. :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Credit cards are over max. I give them a piece of plastic and they give me a gun. I think that's great. Works for me.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck, I thought you WON all of your guns.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Shipwreck, I thought you WON all of your guns.
> 
> WM


I only won 1 of them


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*guns...?*

" I lied, I don't really have any guns...." :smt077

Guns..? why ya asking me about guns ?.... Ahhhh damn, all this time I thought this was a cigar forum.... :smt028


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I've accumulated a bunch of guns over the last 15 years. I sell or trade very many. Prolly 4:1 ratio. I usually buy 2-3 guns a year. Especially after tax time!!!!


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I don't do much trading or selling. I have several guns that are older than I am, and I'm not near new. If I get a good gun, I keep it. Bought a few guns after my kids got grown, but now my grandkids is taking all my money.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I also been knowned to get into the wives cookie jar..


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I also been knowned to get into the wives cookie jar..


I m tellin'


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> I m tellin'


If you do, don't play Golf with him later. :smt082 :smt082


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> If you do, don't play Golf with him later. :smt082 :smt082


:smt017 :smt118 :smt023


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Just carry a small 22cal. Shoot one of your buddy's in the leg, and the bear will go for him, and you can walk out of there.





2400 said:


> If you do, don't play Golf with him later.





scooter said:


> :smt017 :smt118 :smt023


LOL :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Well the wife and I have pretty good paying jobs, but my collection started about 30+ years ago. I'm pretty thrifty which leave me with a few bucks for my goodies.. It also helps that 2 of the three kids are now adults and don't cost me as much..

W


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

take on side jobs. trade wife for good gun but the guy didn't like the fact she didn't have a silencer so he wanted his gun back


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Waffen said:


> Well the wife and I have pretty good paying jobs, but my collection started about 30+ years ago. I'm pretty thrifty which leave me with a few bucks for my goodies.. It also helps that 2 of the three kids are now adults and don't cost me as much..
> 
> W


You noticed that too huh? Do they ever go away completely??:mrgreen:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

My wife told me a few months ago to stop trading in my guns and just buy them out right, since I tend to buy the same gun or gun type multiple times.
I just put back a few bucks each week until I have what I need. About once every 6 months I have a really good week at work and just go buy one.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, I used to get money for guns from my job, but now I have a huge medical bill and a smaller paycheck, so I don't get any guns.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

No category for my vote. I keep my balance and my wife's balance in a notebook. I give her a fixed amount each week for groceries and she keeps the unused balance for her allowance. I give myself an allowance each week. Also, any cash gifts for birthdays, Mother's Day and Father's Day, Christmas, etc. goes into our accounts. And each evening when I come home I empty my pocket change out. I keep the quarters, she gets the other coins.

The balances are kept separate in our household savings account. No interest is posted but goes into household funds. In other words, if I put in $500, two years later I'll still have $500, though this has never actually occurred.

Bob Wright


----------

